# Splinting



## kissie (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering if you can code the CPT PROCEDURE CODES (29100 series) for applying an air cast or wrist immobilzer for patients in the ER when you are already charging the Facility and Physician E/M levels?


----------



## tuffy1 (Sep 21, 2011)

We do charge it separately.


----------



## kak6 (Sep 21, 2011)

We do not code for air casts and out of the box casts, only splints such as sugartong, plaster and such.


----------



## Sueedwards (Sep 22, 2011)

our facility was told that we can charge for them from an auditor.


----------



## Chanke (Oct 24, 2011)

We only charge the splinting for those that are 'built' by the phsyician.  If it is an 'out of the box DME item, we do not charge the splinting codes.


----------



## alisonbee (Nov 1, 2011)

Our facility charges for aircast splints and knee immobilizers utilizing the appropriate L code.  As such, you cannot additionally charge for a splint procedure.

A splint created with orthoglass is charged with a splinting code and for the supply.


----------

